# Creatine/Abs question



## MACCA (May 30, 2006)

I have been taking creatine for a few months now,but i am trying hard to lose bodyfat so my abs are more defined, my question is would it be a good idea to lay of the creatine whilst doing this, will it help in any way????


----------



## Gazhole (May 30, 2006)

Creatine only puts water into your muscles a bit, so if anything im guessing itd help make them a tad MORE visible...IF your bodyfat gets low enough.

I take creatine and its never made much of a difference appearance-wise whether im cutting or bulking.


----------



## MACCA (May 30, 2006)

Reading through a few threads some people say that they get a bloated gut not sure if they meant, felt bloated or it looks bloated, just wasnt sure if to keep on taking creatine or not...


----------



## Gazhole (May 30, 2006)

One of the side effects for some people is a bloated stomach, like the kind of bloating you'd get if you guzzled down a meal with a soft drink, integestion? (sp?).

Its not a muscular bloating, or a beer belly type bloating.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 30, 2006)

I never got a bloated or upset stomach on mono (roomate did), but I did have "puffy" muscles from all the water. With CEE, I don't have any stomach issues just like mono, but I don't have the puffy look anymore which is good. Roomate doesnt have stomach problems on CEE either.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 30, 2006)

IMO cee would be better just for the reason being no bloat.


----------

